# Who Does Crafts/Art?



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 14, 2007)

And what projects are you currently working on?

I've been making/recycling a shit ton of paper for zine covers.

I've also been making stencils for the zine covers.

I'm working on a quilt as well.


----------



## finn (Dec 16, 2007)

I like working with metal. Currently I'm making knives from rail spikes using the stock removal method, but I'm planning on setting up a forge so I can resume blacksmithing.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 16, 2007)

all of that sounds pretty awesome... id especially like to get into metal work or welding.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, knives from railspikes? That is awesome! I've always been very interested in creating one thing from another. Recycled art.


----------

